# Butcher block cutting board cover on gas cooktop?



## Bill98502 (Jun 5, 2012)

A friend of mine asked me to design and build a removable cover for their gas range cooktop. They want a wood top that could be used for food preparation, then removed for cooking. They have a very small kitchen and want more work space.
My question: Is this safe? Allowed by code and/or safety standards? Seems like an opportunity for a fire; putting combustable construction over gas burner that "should" be off.
I was well on my way designing a nice maple cutting board work surface, thought it best to check this out first.
Any advice, or pointing me in the right direction for help, much appreciated.
Bill


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Does the gas burner have a pilot flame or is it an electric pilot? If it's a pilot flame, you can't stop the air flow around it or you run the risk of the flame dieing out which then will allow the gas to fill up the house and turn their home into a fairly large bomb. If it's an electric pilot, then you are fine because it won't need the air flow.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As far as a fire hazard if the stove is kept off there won't be a problem. The grates will hold the board above the surface of the stove allowing for air flow. The only problem I can see is if the stove has a pilot light there will be enough heat to dry out the underside of the cutting board causing it to warp. If the board was only on the stove while it was being used and then removed there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bill98502 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Cover on gas cooktop*

Thank you for your input, Steve and Itchy. I guess the project is a go, but I am old enough to know Murphy's Law is valid - if it can go wrong it will go wrong. I will take the pilot light info into consideration.

Much appreciate your help.

Bill


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Consider allowing for heat*

Good suggestions on the pilot light.

I would also consider that the board may be placed back on a hot stove, so you want to ensure it does not touch the grates. Also think about the glue. You want a high temperature tolerance. I think there are some epoxies which have higher temperature tolerance.

In my boards, I normally include a "bread board" end which minimized end grain and helps to keep the ends from cracking. My first maple board developed cracks at some of the end joints due to water/drying cycles. I retrofitted bread board ends and have not seen any issue since.

You mention about maple design. Consider a small embellishment to add some contrast and visual interest. This is a board I made last Christmas.


----------



## Bill98502 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Cover on gas cooktop*

Thank you for your input and photo, Dave.

It has come time for me to make a yes/no decision on this gas cooktop cover/cutting board. The risk outweighs the benefit. From other sources I learned that venting of gas appliances is essential, covering any gas appliance can trap gas and of course would be explosive. I have blown the lid off a propane grill this way (singed my hair off, what is left of it). And the risk of putting the cover on a hot of still burning burner. And they have a small precocious child...

Appreciate the advice from everybody. 

Bill


----------

